# Bücher...



## Svetinio (14. Oktober 2009)

Jo leute!
Ich wollte mal paar eingefleischte Diablo Fans fragen: haben die Bücher 2 Autoren?
Denn irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das es 2 unterschiedliche "Band 2" Teile gibt. 
Eins von Mel Odom und eins von Richard A. Knaak
hmm bissl Confused ^^...
Schreibt mir doch bitte ne PM oder hier rein .
Dankeschön


----------



## Svetinio (18. Oktober 2009)

Es weiß keiner bescheid?


----------



## Leiko (21. Oktober 2009)

Soweit ich weis Schreibt der eine die im Englischen und der andere übersetzt sie ins deutsche. kann mich aber auch irren.
Ich für meinen teil hab nur Diablo Bücher von Richard A. Knaak im schrank


----------



## Svetinio (21. Oktober 2009)

Naj weil ich hab eins von Mel Odom.
Und zwar dieses http://diablo3.ingame.de/szene/buchreviews.../dunkelpfad.jpg


----------



## Svetinio (23. Oktober 2009)

Und basieren die Bücher eigentlich aufs SPiel oder das Spiel auf die Bücher?


----------



## Svetinio (24. Oktober 2009)

So wenig Leute die sich hier auskennen?


----------



## Jiwari (25. Oktober 2009)

Die Bücher basieren auf dem Diablo-Universum,also indirekt auf den "Fakten" des Spiels, haben aber sonst nicht viel mit dem Spiel gemein. Es werden also nicht die Geschehnisse der Spiele (D1/2) wiedergegeben sondern lediglich Geschichten aus Sanktuaria (Der Welt des Spiels) erzählt.

Also: Nein, es gibt keinen "anderen Band 2" da die Diablo Bücher (Abgesehen von der Ahnen-Trilogie und Band 3 & 4 welche den selben Protagonisten bzw. Nebencharakter teilen) eigentlich keine fortlaufende Geschichte erzählen. 

Und was die Autoren angeht:

Wie hier schon erwähnt wurde hat bisher Knaak den Löwenanteil der Bücher geschrieben (3+Ahnen Triologie) und Odom lediglich eines, dennoch würde ich nicht davon ausgehen das es nur zwei Autoren gibt, es ist genauso wahrscheinlich das ein weiterer Schreiberling gerade an einer neuen Geschichte sitzt, schließlich sind die Rechte am Schreiben nicht von Knaak gepachtet worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (30. Oktober 2009)

Svetinio schrieb:


> Und basieren die Bücher eigentlich aufs SPiel oder das Spiel auf die Bücher?



Sry... das muss einfach raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DEN BÜCHERN!!!!!!!!!



Jiwari schrieb:


> [...] Wie hier schon erwähnt wurde hat bisher Knaak den Löwenanteil der Bücher geschrieben (3+Ahnen Triologie) und Odom lediglich eines, dennoch würde ich [...]



Also die Ahnen Triologie gehört ganz eindeutig nicht zu Diablo sondern zum Warcraftuniversum.

Zu den Büchern ist zu sagen, dass Diablo (1) als Spiel 1997 erschienen ist, also deutlich vor den Büchern, denn (eine kurze Wikipedia-Recherche hats mir verraten):

Robert B. Marks: Diablo: Demonsbane. E-Book
Richard A. Knaak: Diablo: Das Vermächtnis des Blutes. 2003, Panini Verlag
Mel Odom: Diablo: Der dunkle Pfad. 2003, Panini Verlag
Richard A. Knaak: Diablo: Das Königreich der Schatten. 2004, Panini Verlag
Richard A. Knaak: Diablo: Der Mond der Spinne. 2006, Panini Verlag
Richard A. Knaak: Diablo: Der Sündenkrieg 1 · Geburtsrecht. 2007, Panini Verlag
Richard A. Knaak: Diablo: Der Sündenkrieg 2 · Die Schuppen der Schlange. 2007, Panini Verlag
Richard A. Knaak: Diablo: Der Sündenkrieg 3 · Der verhüllte Prophet. 2008, Panini Verlag

also alle später als Diablo und auch Diablo 2 (2000 Erschienen?). Zu dem sieht man hier das Knaak die meisten geschrieben hat.
Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diablo_(Computerspiel)




P.S:



Svetinio schrieb:


> Und basieren die Bücher eigentlich aufs SPiel oder das Spiel auf die Bücher?



Sry... das ist mir erst jetzt noch aufgefallen AUF DEM SPIEL!!!


----------

